# RVU's for codes S0610 and S0612



## bmaxwell3 (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone in Ohio know why there are no RVU's attached to codes S0610 and S0612?  also, is this code to be used primarily for family planning or is it to be used for Medicade only patients for routine visits?  The ODJFS website states this is for family planning but other sites say for regular exams.  Trying to clairfy both but the main issue is if the physician has to charge this code for Medicaid exams or can they charge preventative visits instead for the RVU's.  Thank you


----------

